# Danger posed to EMTs by hybrid cars



## LucidResq (Feb 21, 2008)

I've seen reports on this from a couple of news sources. 



> Hybrid electric cars are growing in popularity, with some 200,000 already on the road in the United States. The number is expected to grow to two million in the next five years.
> 
> Consumers are attracted to them because of fuel economy and environmental benefits, but they present hazards for emergency responders.
> 
> ...



From DeFrance


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 21, 2008)

*Shocking!!*

So has anyone com in contact with these cars in a MVA or any new training or in services on the "new" ele. cars?????


----------



## mdtaylor (Feb 21, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> So has anyone com in contact with these cars in a MVA or any new training or in services on the "new" ele. cars?????



Yes.  NEVER CUT THE BIG ORANGE CABLE!


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 21, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> So has anyone com in contact with these cars in a MVA or any new training or in services on the "new" ele. cars?????


 
Airway check out Firehouse.com. They have a section on there called extrication school and they cover a lot of topics and hybrids have been discussed frequently.


----------



## EMT815 (Feb 21, 2008)

One thing they told us in my class is that if the airbags deploy the power is automatically cut off on the system and to remember that turning the car off might not be enough to deactivate the system


----------



## So. IL Medic (Feb 21, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> So has anyone com in contact with these cars in a MVA or any new training or in services on the "new" ele. cars?????



One of our local car dealerships held a training 'in-service' for all EMS and fire depts in the area. They went over the hazards, the lay of the wiring, etc. Had a couple corporate training reps in. Ask around. One might do the same for you.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 21, 2008)

So. IL Medic said:


> One of our local car dealerships held a training 'in-service' for all EMS and fire depts in the area. They went over the hazards, the lay of the wiring, etc. Had a couple corporate training reps in. Ask around. One might do the same for you.



That's a really good idea. The news report that alerted me to this problem showed the dangers to both emergency personnel and mechanics. I believe that every dealership that sells/services hybrids is encouraged to keep at least one mechanic trained in safely servicing hybrids. The man featured in the news report seemed to have extensive training in the subject, so it seems like turning to dealerships for training would be a worthwhile pursuit for most agencies.


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey I found a website that has emergency response and dismantling guides for several models of hybrids, as well as general safety information for emergency personnel. Here it is.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 25, 2008)

Our Department has also had the local dealership do an inservice for us.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Feb 26, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Our Department has also had the local dealership do an inservice for us.



Bravo. More should.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where we could get more info regarding hands on training in South Africa. 

It could only be beneficial.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 18, 2008)

Ditto on paramedix!!

Paramedix has managed to arranged some form of trainig for us on one of the hybrid vehicles out there, good on him.  

I have been to atraining session way back when, when airbags was the big thing.  We went to the local manufacturing plants of a well known motor giant.  The problem we encountered was for us: "we wanted to gain knowledge to be safe" and they: "wanted to protect their trade sectrects".  We did learn a lot, but only for that specific model.  Although some generic principals apply, it would be difficuilt to gain enough knowledge to be 100% safe with all the different makes and models.


----------



## EMT815 (Mar 20, 2008)

I found this article about responding to accidents involving hybrids. It also contains links to "emergency response guides" published by some auto makers on their various  hybrid cars. 

http://www.merginet.com/index.cfm?pg=field&fn=HybridCarGuidelines


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 20, 2008)

paramedix said:


> Does anyone know where we could get more info regarding hands on training in South Africa.
> 
> It could only be beneficial.



Talk to the local dealerships that sell the cars. They should have access to all the safety info.


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Mar 27, 2008)

I havnt researched any thing on the hybrids but the thing i learned from years as a mechanic is airbags can go off anytime after an MVC regardless if the power has been cut the have capacitors that hold power, and have heard reports that cell phones plugged into a charger can leave enough electricity in the system to set them off.


----------



## emtwacker710 (Mar 28, 2008)

EMT815 said:


> One thing they told us in my class is that if the airbags deploy the power is automatically cut off on the system and to remember that turning the car off might not be enough to deactivate the system



I did a training session as a FF with a local paid FD and even if the power is off like you said with the airbag deployment if they happen to have a cellphone plugged in to charge or a GPS unit or any electronic device that can store a charge plugged into the DC outlet it can actually reverse and put that charge back into the system, so my advice it to let the FD do their thing (cut battery cables and stabilize the vehicle) then just be careful and touch as little as possible..


----------



## jordanfstop (Apr 23, 2008)

At our county fire training center/dept. of EMS they give a class on hybrids during heavy and light extrications for FD as well as EMS. Check out your local FTC to see if they have any.


----------

